# landlords suck



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

had an inspection the other day because someone has told the association i keep reptiles. they have been rather lenient (apparently), and now i have to get rid of my snakes but can keep my leos(work that one out). luckily one of my snakes is at my cousins ATM, so i can sneak him back in later lol. but my BRB gotta go, sodding landlords lol


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Just sneak your BRB back then?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep the viv in the living room, when it's time for an inspection, pop a table cloth over the top - hey presto - coffee table!!


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> Just sneak your BRB back then?




i would but he took a foto! beleive it or not


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

this is something im not lookin faward to bout yr and half ago lost my house due to redundancy but with a little help managed to keep sum reps anyway after 6 months in a hostal we got a council house and i got me reps back now got our 1st year check cumin up the one were they decide weather to make ya tenancy a permenant one never gave a fort bout problems with the snakes till i read a few bad luck stories on here so im now very worried this seems to be cumin mor of a problem yet people with loads of dogs or cats dont seem to have the same prob its so un fair why are so many people against snakes


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

davenoble said:


> i would but he took a foto! beleive it or not


What does that mean? If you can sneak the other snake back then you can sneak this one back?


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

ive sneaked mine in and my landlords dont even know!! :lol2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

sahunk said:


> ive sneaked mine in and my landlords dont even know!! :lol2:


Yeah there is ways around it.

RUB'S being tucked under beds when they come round. Coffee table, as somones mentiond - or just send them somwhere else on inspection day.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we live in rented acom and have 2 dogs 3 cats 4 beardies 2 snakes and some geckos and our landlady loves it!!! strange really, you tend to find private landlords better than a agency to b honest. and ours is brill about it.... i did ask b4 we got each new addition though! and our house is spotless so she has no prob with it, also they have to give 24hr notice b4 inspection so u could always ship them out for the day lol


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Really Useful Boxes under the bed was how I got around it when renting...

If they'd ever cared to look under there they'd have found 20 gerbils, 3 pygmy dormice, a corn snake, a mudpuppy, 7 mice, 3 skinks and a horned frog!!

They thought I was a good girl with three finches in a big cage... ha!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ally said:


> Really Useful Boxes under the bed was how I got around it when renting...
> 
> If they'd ever cared to look under there they'd have found 20 gerbils, 3 pygmy dormice, a corn snake, a mudpuppy, 7 mice, 3 skinks and a horned frog!!
> 
> They thought I was a good girl with three finches in a big cage... ha!


 
stupid q..... whats a mudpuppy??? :lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Like a huge axolotyl... or a baby newt (frilly gills and everything) that never grows up - just gets bigger!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

oh ryt... sounds different lol


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I dread this happening to me with my uni accommodation. Mine you it looks like next year I'll be back home and the following years when I go back to uni I'm going to rent as at 22 I think I'll be a bit past university babying - after all I've cooked and cleaned for my family since I was 14. I just need to make sure I find a sympathetic landlord. How does one go about this? Do you just look for rents that say animals are allowed then ask the landlord/lady?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

amazoncat said:


> I dread this happening to me with my uni accommodation. Mine you it looks like next year I'll be back home and the following years when I go back to uni I'm going to rent as at 22 I think I'll be a bit past university babying - after all I've cooked and cleaned for my family since I was 14. I just need to make sure I find a sympathetic landlord. How does one go about this? Do you just look for rents that say animals are allowed then ask the landlord/lady?


yourbest bet mate is to go private..... look in papers etc.... then b honest with them.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

That was my plan - glad to know it seems to work


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> yourbest bet mate is to go private..... look in papers etc.... then b honest with them.


Being honest doesn't always work either, make sure everything is in writing.

A few years ago I was renting a penthouse by Tower Bridge, cost me £1700/month and I paid 6 months up front on a year's lease. On the application form it asked if I had any pets so I was honest: African Grey, Amazon, 2 x Lovebirds & an adult Iguana. I was approved signed the tenancy agreement, moved in and thought nothing more about it.

About 2 months in there was a leak in the shower room so the LL came to sort. He went ape when he saw my "kids" so I pointed out that I answered truthfully on the application and showed him a copy. He pointed out that the agreement I signed said no pets. I checked and he was correct, signed without reading as I thought I was covered/approved.

There and then he said that either get rid of the Ig (birds could stay) or else I had a month to move out as I'd broken the agreement. I said fair enough, pay me back my deposit (6 weeks rent) plus my remaining rent that I'd paid up front.

He was taken aback that I was prepared to move out just like that. But what choice did he give me, I'd had the Ig about 10 years and there was no way I was going to get rid.

When he realised that he would have to find approx £10K he said I could stay but I moved out anyway cos he f*cked me off. He lost the perfect tenant and his apartment stayed empty for 5 months after that. I moved into another apartment across the hallway (different LL) so was only a day's hassle moving my gear. 

Good luck to the OP, hope it works out for you.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My aunty and uncle looked for a rented house that would let them have dogs for 7 months :bash:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

im a student landlord and dnt allow dogs/cats as we rent to summer let when students are away but i allow most other animals
Im also a student renting from a landlord and told him i had 1 gecko and he said im not allowed it so fingers crossed he doesnt find the 10 geckos and one APH in my room!!:no1:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

If this is a Housing Association or council property,and the tenancy doesn't specifically state no pets or no exotics,then they have no right to insist you remove your pets unless there have been oficial complaints regarding their behaviour,noise or intrusive smell.Unless its in the 1984 Housing Act,they can only insist that once your pet dies you are not allowed to replace.
If its a private rent then its another story....


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

:lol2: i have to agree with the RUB's under the bed lol thats were all mine go, then i put 1 viv in each room cover it with cloth put things on it and they look like tables lol anything in big cages goes to my parents : victory:
you got to love inspections lol got 1 this friday whooo cant wait:bash:
stu


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I live in council house i had to ask permission to get bailey and they came and did inspection first. They knew i had my 4" tank and a rabbit, i don't have the fish or the rabbit now and they don't know i've got the 3 geckos or that i'm getting tarantula i don't think it says anything about stuff like that in my lease but i know if they want to do an inspection they have to give me a weeks notice before they come and if i don't have a letter from them and they just turn p they don't get in!When they do want to come up next the spider will be getting stashed out the way and if they say anything about the geckos they will be getting told that it's instead of fish and rabbit and also i have them in tanks which they have given me permission for and it's safer than fish tanks coz there's no water and that if they don't like it they can kiss ma ass!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

As already advised go private - Most private landlord don't give a stuff as long as the rent is payed. Mine has no probs with the reps and a hoard of ratties (As long as the rats aren't pets, go figure). Only thing he was a bit iffy about is breeding bugs for lizard food, but again he said no worries as long as I keep only tropical species that WILL die at standard room temperatures.


----------

